# Corsair AX Serie kompatibel zum Corsair Obsidian 800D



## Lolm@n (14. Mai 2011)

Guten Tag

Ich habe in meinem Obsidian momentan ein Super Flower Golden und benötige geschätzte tausend verlängerungen das fängt beim P8/24Pin an und hört bei Sata/Molex auf.

Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Vollmodularen 80+ Gold Netzteil welches grösstenteils ohne Verlängerungen auskommt. Zumindest müssen folgende hinter dem Tray durch verlegt werden können:
- 24Pin
- CPU 8 Pin
- 4 besser 6 PCI-E 6/8Pin (3 6er und 3 8er oder 6 8er )

Sata wird weiterhin mit einem Molex Adapter betrieben sprich dort ist die Länge unwichtig genauso wie der Molex der wird nur bei den LED Leisten und dem Aquaero benötigt, welche eh Verlängerungen benötigen.

Falls es mit eurem nicht funktioniert habt ihr eine empfehlung bei der Konkurenz (sollte im 850-1200W bereich sein dank meistens 3-4 Gpu's (ein dual-triple gespann plus die PhysX-Karte (momentan eine GTX285 aber bald eine GTS450) welche wenig(er) strom frisst))

MfG


----------



## X Broster (15. Mai 2011)

Schau an Besten auf den Herstellerseiten:

Professional Series
->weiter auf *FAQs & Support
*


----------



## Lolm@n (15. Mai 2011)

Merci 
muss gerade mal messen ob die 60cm reichen 

@ Support reichen sie (will es noch als bestätigung wissen bevor ich kaufe)

Edit es ist extrem knapp  es sollte reichen ist aber rel. gespannt.  jetzt bin ich wieder gleich weit wie davor 

Edit edit:
DAs 1200W hätte 610mm das sollte reichen nur das CPU kabel ist mit 610 um meter davon entfernt 700+ sind pflich in dem Case!

MfG


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (16. Mai 2011)

Dem 800D liegt eine Verlängerung für den +12V EPS Anschluss bei - diese ist für die Nutzung mit unseren Netzteilen auch vorgesehen. Eine längere EPS Leitung wirst Du bei keiner PSU finden, daher liegt diese Verlängerung dem Case bei. Ansonsten sind die Kabellängen mehr als ausreichend


----------

